# How about Tornoto and the GTA...



## aussie (Jan 31, 2008)

*Toronto and the GTA*

G'day Everyone, I'm 26 from Australia and my girlfriend and I are planning to go to Canada for a working holiday around the middle of this year. I wanted to go somewhere that has lots to do and is like a big city with heaps of entertainment, sporting events etc.. 

What does everyone think about Toronto? Or are there any other areas I should look at...

Also is there plenty of rentals available in Toronto and what suburbs should I be looking at?


Thanks for all the help 
Daniel


----------

